# Não consigo montar Pendrive (resolvido)

## souadriano

Estou tentando a alguns dias fazer com que o gnome reconheça altomaticamente o PENdrive:

atualmente estou com a useflag=hal

já adicionei meu usuario no grupo plugdev

mesmo assim não estou conseguindo montar o pendrive

O erro que aparece é o seguinte:

"wrong fs type, bad superblock, ..."

Em "http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_USB_Mass_Storage_Device", sugere q qdo aparecer este problema verificar as mensagens de erro no dmesg, o problema é compreender o q tem escrito na saida do comando dmesg.

segue o dmesg:

garu linux # dmesg

-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1098c L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 2 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1098c R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x89 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x89 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1098d L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1098d R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1098e L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1098e R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1098f L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1098f R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10990 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 1 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10990 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10991 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 3 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10991 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10992 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 3 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10992 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10993 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 3 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10993 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10994 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 3 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10994 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10995 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10995 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10996 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10996 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10997 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10997 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10998 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10998 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x10999 L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 2 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x10999 R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1099a L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 2 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1099a R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command TEST_UNIT_READY (6 bytes)

usb-storage:  00 00 00 00 00 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1099b L 0 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 2 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1099b R 0 Stat 0x1

usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x1099c L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 2 CL 6

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 18 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x1099c R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

usb-storage: -- code: 0xf0, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

usb-storage: (Unknown Key): (unknown ASC/ASCQ)

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

aceito sugestõesLast edited by souadriano on Mon Aug 11, 2008 6:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cassiol

ola...

 para parar esse monte de log desative no ker

```

 CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

 
```

 vc jah tentou montar o pendrive na mao atraves do konsole?

```

 mount - t vfat /dev/sdx1 /mnt/xxxxxx

 
```

 vc compilou o kernel com suporte a vfat e ntfs?

----------

## souadriano

A saida do Mount manual é a segunte:

garu souadriano # mount -t vfat /dev/sdf1 /root/Teste/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdf1,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

Sim, tenho NTFS e VFat como built-in no kernel

eu deveria ter como buint-in no kernel a opção:

File Sistems

 < >Ext4dev/ext4 extended fs support development (EXPERIMENTAL)       ???

----------

## souadriano

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Mount_removable_media

resolvido

----------

## hpoyatos

Já que gentoo-wiki.com não existe mais (por hora), alguém se lembra o que tinha neste wiki? Falta-me algum pacote?

----------

